# so um yeah, this is my first time, I need help



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I come home after a VERY long day.

To find this suspicious package on my door step.










I call in the bomb sniffing dog.



















OH NO WE HAVE BOMB VERIFICATION!!!!!










Now, I know I have a bomb sitting out there on my doorstep. I'm not sure what to do. This is my first time so I need some help!!!!

Can someone give me the number of this bomb squad?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I told you I was going to poop in a box


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

this should be good...


opcorn:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LaLaLa...... I know nothing about this..... much. :lock1::wink::biggrin:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Help? We all had to learn how to diffuse one. Help nothing. More like... good luck. :lol:

Nice to see you got your first. Enjoy!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Have some biatch !!!!......now you are soiled goods !


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Have your wife do it J/K First just cut the tape and go from there.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha hope the dog makes it! Open that sucker up and let us know how big the explosion is (and/or if some brown trout was included as Jessie indicated haha)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

He's not going to be able to type after opening it. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

So I got brave and cut the tape.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

If your scared, say your scared !!! :fear:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

That's epic!! Real nice hit!!!!!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice. Great job guys.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

DAMN!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

things are so bad, that I literally just had my mom check up on me and they live 2 hrs away. that big of a flash...














































oh yeah thats just the first bag :scared:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

:jaw: Damn! a little rough on the new guy y'all!


Nice hit(s)!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy crap :jaw: That's a hell of a hit! WTG Justice League.

Now I'm scared though, Jesse said he was sending me a "Welcome to the Pond" package:behindsofa:

If I don't make it, would someone please notify my next of kin, if they're the don't perish in the blast wave!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I did mention that was just bag one right???

Just opened bag two!































Note to self: Never mess with the justice league again or I may need to find a new planet to live instead of just having to move across county lines


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeezus, those are some nice cigars, and a damn nice assortment of strength and flavor profile. If I only had a couple of weeks to live, I'm sure I'd be happy with those as my last cigars, smoking to my hearts content every day! Nice hit BOTLs!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

:scared:  mg:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Holy crap! 

and....Holy crap!

wtg Justice League!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Just, WOW!!!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Habada, Habada, Habada!!!!!

Looks like you might need some life support after that type of hit! A say in ICU may be called for!!!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Pure awesomeness :biggrin: WTG Justice League


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Wow... Incredible bomb.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Jason ya had it coming  WTG Jesse another epic Biggie Bomb!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Congrats Jason ya had it coming  WTG Jesse another epic Biggie Bomb!!


 Warren and Kym, were just as much in this as me


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

holy crap! youre lucky Jason sent in the Red Cross to help with the clean up! good work boys! and Enjoy your smokes!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Warren and Kym, were just as much in this as me


No I wasnt, it's all Jesse's fault! LMAO.:mrgreen:


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow! Epic bomb!


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! Nice hit from the Justice League. Real nice. -Jamie


----------

